# Tracey Britten’s Story: IVF mum aged 50 gives birth to quads



## asinglerose

Hi everyone,

I don't know how many of you have been following Tracey Britten's story. You can read it here if you're interested: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.thesun.co.uk/news/8052203/tracey-quadruplets-mum-babies-home-christmas/amp/

I was just so amazed that at 50 she was able to have children with her own eggs. She transferred four embryos, thinking there was just no chance of it working out. One didn't stick but one split into two so she ended up carrying quads. By all indications, the babies are all in excellent shape.

Do you think that British Kolan IVF clinic did something special to make this happen or is she just lucky? It's just that I'm one of those who have practically no faith in own eggs at over 45. But now I do wonder if it's all a bit exaggerated. It's a shame that when they do these stories, no one talks about the treatment part of it. Did she take special supplements before having IVF? What's so different in this case. I would would have thought the same thing as her, put the 4 back in, it's hardly likely that even one would stick but for 3 to stick is inconceivable to me.

Just thought I'd share the questions here seeing as I can't exactly ask Tracey. I've been in such a panic about my own fertility but maybe I have more time than I thought. I don't plan on waiting till 50 but it's just good to know it's not all hopeless just yet.


----------



## Stacey10

I’ve read the arrival and I can’t see anywhere it mentioning using her own eggs, I would say that it was donor eggs used. Most clinics in Cyprus transfer 3 and only a couple of them including Tm transfer 4. Good on her for not succumbing to pressure and aborting 2.


----------



## asinglerose

This is a quote from the Daily Mail:
"After taking the preparatory drugs at home, they flew back to Cyprus where her eggs were fertilised with Stephen's sperm and the embryos placed in an incubator, to see which would thrive.

A few days later, the healthiest four were inserted into her womb and the couple flew back home."

Here's the link: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6526429/amp/Britains-oldest-mother-quads-51-happiest-woman-alive.html

Perhaps she's just not telling the truth?

I do otherwise agree that she was very brave in opting to keep all, they're so precious given the odds being against them.


----------



## Stacey10

Ah ok that last link has more info, I would still question the oe thing 🤔 I’ve only ever seen 2 other ladies get pregnant with their own eggs at 50 so to think that she had at least 4 eggs taken from her and they were all able to get to day 5 would be pretty rare, maybe she did a tandem cycle and omitted that part out, £7000 sounds about the cost of a tandem cycle.


----------



## Lily0750

£7000 in Cyrpus is definitely for donor eggs. Own eggs IVF costs much cheaper even in the UK, just look at websites of any London clinics (e.g. https://www.fertility-academy.co.uk/fees/).

As Stacey mentioned Team Miracle in Kolan Hospital insists on 4 embryos transfer. Their success rate is based on the first HCG blood test showing positive pregnancy. They do not care about complications of multiple pregnancies.

Here is one of the original stories:
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6365523/Grandmother-50-Britains-oldest-mother-quadruplets.html

Tracey and her babies required team of 35 medics to save them. They were going to stay in hospital care till Christmas.

If Tracey's eggs were actually "like a 30-year old" surely she could have got pregnant naturally and would not need an IVF.

I guess DE was not mentioned in article for children's sake. In my opinion it is reasonable to tell children first when they can understand the matter and then it is up to children whether to publicise the fact or not.

I would believe that wealthy celebrities like Jane Jackson or Rachel Weisz have used their OE but that would cost more than £7,000. Btw, both of them had one child. only. If statistics are right and only 1% of eggs is good after 45, it would take more than one year to collect 4 good quality eggs and that's with egg collections every month.


----------



## asinglerose

Thanks so much for the responses! Definitely makes more sense to think she just didn’t want to talk about donor eggs for the sake of kids maybe or just not wanting even more judgment. 

Thanks again!


----------



## K jade

Yes it would have been DE
Nigh on impossible to succeed with OE at 50
Let alone get surviving multiples !
X


----------



## Aley

I find articles like this one misleading. First, I woudn't believe what is in dailymail...about her eggs being retrieved and all that and second I read the article again, the doctor said something like "Her physical health is more like a 30 years old" not her eggs.  
Plus as someone else was pointing out the prices given for both UK and Cyprus are those for a donor egg cycle and not a own egg cycle if I remember right from the last time I was reaserching both countries.
I am glad for her and happy that the little ones survived and are well however articles like this hide the truth about donor conception and makes it more taboo, I find it sad really. Maybe if people would want to talk more openly about it things will be easier for those that have to go down that path.


----------



## rubyring

I'm sorry but this has to be donor eggs. Possibly a tandem cycle but it will be the the donor eggs which worked. These types of articles are so misleading to those still hoping their own eggs are OK, and the clinics benefit from all those failed own egg cycles. Think how many clinics there are in Spain and Czech and Greece etc etc doing how many donor egg cycles per year. Say 50% of them result in a child/children. That's a lot of donor egg conceived children. 
Transferring 4 embryos is crazy. IF they all survive to birth the likelihood of serious disability is very high. I know of someone who had triplets after 2 embryos were put back. One of the identical twins will never walk. Something to think about.
However I suppose it's good that older women are becoming mums, it was never my plan to still be trying at her age but society and life didn't work out for me and many others to have our children in our 20s which is the best time biologically.


----------



## asinglerose

I do agree rubyring, it might have been better if she neither confirmed nor denied that she used donor eggs. Saying she used her own eggs isn’t helpful. When celebrities don’t want to say they used donor eggs, they just don’t talk about it, I think that’s still better than giving the impression that it’s possible to have quadruplets with own eggs at age 50.

I also agree that transferring three donor embryos is too risky (in my opinion), two is already plenty with donor eggs. 

When I first read it, I thought she transferred three embryos because at 50, her eggs were very low quality. Oh well, live and let live I suppose.

But I have appreciated hearing from others that the fact is, having a child with own eggs at 50 is almost akin to winning the lottery so I should keep this in mind. 

I don’t fault anyone for having a child at 50+. I get annoyed sometimes because there’s a huge fight to ensure a woman’s choice to have an abortion but not to have a child. That said, I do of course believe we have a duty to think about the child’s best interests and our capacity to care for them.


----------



## asinglerose

Oh boy, I forgot she actually transferred FOUR...I could never do that. Like I said, two is plenty for me.


----------



## asinglerose

Thanks for sharing Kazzie! Great to hear it worked out for you  I think the hardest thing is there’s really no certainty about how things will go for any particular woman. You used OE at 48 while others have had to use DE in their 30s. I guess it’s a game of chance. I’ve made my peace with both options already, in case this becomes my reality. While many of us would like to have kids earlier, it just doesn’t always work out that way. I’ll do my best not to wait too long but some aspects aren’t in my control.

Anyway, thanks for sharing Kazzie!


----------



## erna_mil

Just unbelieveble. Should look for links to the sources, may be there is a description of the medical part.


----------



## asinglerose

erna_mil, there’s no way I found where she admits to using donor eggs but since this was her one shot, I suppose doctors would have told her her best shot at her age is using donor eggs.


----------



## deblovescats

I believe that she had 3 implanted and one split to form identical twins. 
I don't have a problem obviously with older mums as I'm one myself, but it does annoy me about the issue of DE. I truly believe that most of these celebrities such as Janet Jackson and Rachel Weiz have used DE but just haven't said so. I think as well that Tracey Britten must have also used DE but is not saying this. 
I agree that clinics abroad don't bother about producing multiples as they don't have to deal with the ongoing care of the premature babies.
I really do not see why there is an issue about DE. I love my two children totally and forget all about the DE aspect. If celebrities were more open, I think there would not be such a drama about it.


----------



## deblovescats

Correction - according to the article 4 were transferred, one failed to implant, and one split in two! Very irresponsible of the clinic!


----------



## asinglerose

Yup, it was 4. I do agree that it will do the world a lot of good to be open about how they conceived - if they’re in the public light. Everyone else is free to decide whether of not to disclose because no one will be affected by your acknowledging or not acknowledging the use of donor eggs. I think deciding on the number of embryos to transfer is a complex issue. I think 4 is excessive but people have transferred 3 and ended up with a singleton or twins. I think twins are quite manageable, things get trickier with triplets and above I think. But I really do think she was terrified that she only had this one chance and so many people have used donor eggs and not succeeded so she must have thought...what are the odds all 4 implant? Or even less likely, that one splits. I think she just panicked. I do think the max number of embryos transferred ought to be 3.


----------



## Clarabelle71

When I went to Kolan hospital they recommended I transfer 4. I had 4 make it to blast and they thought it gave me the best chance. I panicked but still went with 3. I thought about it before and maximum of 3 was always what I preferred and  I was very lucky and had 1 healthy baby. I actually think transferring 3 is ok however I know a few women who did transfer 4 and had only 1 or 2. For me I felt more comfortable with 3.Iam glad I could have the option. I also think it is most likely DE or Tandem.


----------



## asinglerose

Clarabelle, I am so glad it all worked out for you! It's so hard to know what to do but I think you raise a really good point about deciding in advance. You had kind of made up your mind before the fact to transfer a max of 3. So maybe that's the thing to do, weigh up all the risks and settle on a max number (for some, this number is 2). That way no matter what happens on the day of transfer, you aren't swayed...you can be talked down to 1 but not up to 4. I think this is a good strategy for handling what can be a very overwhelming decision. I read about a woman who had octuplets because the doctor transferred TWELVE embryos. This is of course far more extreme and almost hard to believe: https://eu.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/01/24/8-facts-octomom/4816235/


----------

